# Our 2 cats suddenly hate each other



## PhilBuster (May 12, 2011)

Hi there, I am new to the forum and I would really appreciate any help or advice with a new behavioural problem.

We have had Mollie and George for 4 years - we got them from a rescue centre as mother and kitten, so George is now 4 and Mollie is 8. Although they have never been particularly friendly towards each other, they have not been aggressive save for the occasional hiss or paw fight. However that changed yesterday morning.

Mollie and George spotted a new cat in the garden and started growling and howling at him through the window. Within seconds they turned their aggression towards each other. George chased Mollie and attacked her quite badly. I separated them, but George attacked Mollie again.

We had to leave them to go to work, and when we returned George was indoors and Mollie was hiding in the garden. We managed to coax Mollie in and all seemed well until Mollie moved and George howled and attacked her again. We have kept them in separate rooms overnight.

Mollie is clearly traumatised by the attacks. She defacated during two of the attacks, and is quiet and withdrawn (she is usually very vocal). George on the other hand is his usual affectionate and friendly self towards us. But he seems to regard Mollie as a strange cat invading his territory.

We love both of our cats and they are part of the family, and would like the hostilities to end. I would therefore we very grateful for any advise or suggestions. Incidentally both are neutered/spayed.

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm afraid I don't have any advice to give, bt I didn't want to read and ru. Hope somebody else will be able to help you! xx


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

I can't actually give any advice on this mater, but I will say don't worry. This is very normal. My furballs get on fine usually and then one day they will become quite aggressive towards each other. After a day or two they will settle down and get on with their usual routine. Human can be like this too, let's face it.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi there

If this doesn't resolve in a few days, you may have to go through the introduction process as though you've just brought a new cat home. That's the only thing I can think of. Has the other cat come around again? It sounds like frustration aggression, i.e, because George couldn't see off the visiting cat, he attacks the only target within reach. I know some people give Zilkene (I think that's how it's spelled) to their highly strung cats. Some swear by it. Ithers swear it doesn't work, but something to bear in mind nevertheless. It is supposed to calm them down a fair bit.


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

Probably not the best advice, but maybe think about getting some Feliway to calm them down, if not, as above poster said, you may need to reintroduce them.


----------



## PhilBuster (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice and reassurance. We're trying Feliway and both cats seems to have calmed down this evening - don't know if that's the due to the effect of the Feliway. Hopefully they will have a more peaceful and quieter night tonight. 

Incidentally there has been no sign of the neighbour's cat that started the problem since yesterday morning!

Thanks again - this is a very useful forum.


----------

